# Tanks VS bugs.



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Silence stretched.

the sound of wheat bending bank and forth in the wind, nether mind the encroaching biological horror this was a moment of peace that would soon be shattered.

A rabbet crawled out across the road, it sniffed the air curiously. turned its head to the north.

A storm cloud, formed from spawning spore clouds that soon proved the seeds for rain to form, echoed on the horizon. Thunder cracked, lighting flashed, and in the after glow of each flash, if one looked closely, they could see winged horrors flapping though the weather.

the cracks of thunder flattening the rabbets ears to his back, a vibration in the ground made it looked south.

Its bones snapping could not be heard over the cheering orks that run it over.

Behind the battle wagon, that swung back and forth on cheap suspension like frat boys going to a party, the grinding gears and throttling engine of the Imperial tanks.

First the moving monument to the glory of the machine god that was the arcane Leman Russ Executioner, plasma coils glaring blue as they sought something to kill. Follow it sister in machine sprite the multi barrel death sitter of a Punisher went past the red smear that was a rabbit.

on the wings, grain beating against the hull the hover tanks covered the wings. 

To the right: the sleek Beige form for the tau Hammer head. On the right: the yellow and blue of an Eldar fire Prism.

In the air, trying to keep up with the tanks, A ork Koppta sputtered black smoke as the engine tried to keep something that clearly could not fly air born.

Strapped to the underside, trying like hell to not throw up a Tau battle suit was wrapped into place by cords, the far slower suit able to keep up with the faster armor that way.

The commander in the first tank, reached for a radio set, he had a message.

Cattle Bruiser: Give a proper Ork Inspertional speech to these zoggers.

Feel free to interact with each other over the intercom as you see fit from complain about something to questioning if some one will really cover you flank

NOTE: remember you may be commanding a tank: but your not the only guy in it. I think its five guys for a imperial guard tank, two or three for Tau, two i think for Eldar, and the orks could have as many as you want. Feel free to have some inter tank argument about this, odd alliance.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

"AWW hell how did we end up like this?" sayd Freyr the driver.
"Oh I dunno, we where fighting the friggin greens and other xenos and then the sky went dark and the damn bugs descended on us.." was the answer of the heavy bolter gunner Baldr.

"cut it out you two, after we dealt with these oversized insects we will get back to killing the other xenos until then we are on a simple plan of survival." Ainmire Tyr intervened before the discussion could go on, Again..

grabbing the vox handle he dialed the frequency of Francis Tollemach von Grubbenburg the Third of the Carnathian Armoured Hussars "Oi frank, You there?. what you think of current situation? I hope your crew is less tense then mine is. my drivers mood is just a bit of from ramming the orks."


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Alax scanned the surrondings this was once a planet full of life now it's just a planet of death. "who put the ork in charge?" asked the co-pilot of his fire prism. sighing Alax turned towards her "basically it was a test of strength at that distance who else was going to win but the war-boss" the co-pilot was slim and also a survivor of craftworld lyanden they had thought back to back holding of the swarms of the tyranids together they sighned up together they would fight to the death. she was slender with bright ice blue eyes and long black hair she had a spear but the blade was a homogaunt's scything talon. she leaned over Alax and flipped a switch to turn on the radio so they could hear each of the other survivors chat. She leaned back in her chair and looked through the viewing slit " I can't wait for this to be over" she huffed. "Nia once this is over we are heading back to our craftword and are probally going to be shipped right out again it's a constant cycle of death all we got is each other" said Alax as he picked up the radio "Ainmire I heard a guard say this when the invasion started I should of brought my bug spray don't know what it means maybe it means something to you" and with that they sat back in their chairs and focused on driving
(about the female eldar felt like we needed a bit of gender diversity)


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Shokksniffa grunted as his overlarge fist slammed down on another button, eliciting a roar from the jets almost directly behind him. He was angry, the boss had ordered him and all the others to work _with_ the little humies instead of stompin' them. That's Blood-Axe thinking, that is! 

'Stupid humies, don' even know how ta figh' propa!' He thought as he wrenched back a lever, a red light started flashing at him, he smashed it. 'An' dem prancy-dancy Eldar, skinny bunch o' grot-luvvin fairies, da lot of 'em.' A screech of metal came from somewhere to the side of his head, he whacked at it with a hammer. 'An' dem stinkin' cowardy ruddin' blue-skins.' His attention shifted to the hole below his left foot, through which he could see the form of a Tau battle suit strapped to the underside of his Kopta and swinging wildly in the high winds.

Shokksniffa looked ahead to the gathering clouds of Tyranids. That was good consolation at least. He _hated_ Tyranids. One of them had taken his eye, now he had to endure the Mad Doks giving him hungry looks all the time, he new they were just waiting for him to let his guard down so they could "speriment" on him. Still he'd taken the offending bug's head. It now adorned the front of his Kopta. He leaned forward to rap the chitinous hide with his knuckles. As he did so he felt a spark, from the bulb he had smashed earlier, burn into his chest. Looking down he noticed the spark was next to his 'Go-Juice-meter'. That stuff was running out faster than usual. He wasn't doing anything different than normal. Unless...

Enraged Shokksniffa threw his upper body over the side of his Kopta, so that he was hanging outside of his cockpit and could shout directly at the form dangling from it's undercarriage. "STOP DRINKIN' MA GO-JUICE YA GROT-LUVVIN' PILE O' SQUIG DUNG!" Unfortunately it was at this point that physics took over once more and the entire aircraft began careening horribly over to one side.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Suddenly the vox started making noise and And heard the voice of that eldar tank commander. whats his name.. .alax? _"Ainmire I heard a guard say this when the invasion started I should of brought my bug spray don't know what it means maybe it means something to you"_

Laughing loudly he voice his response secretly hoping his laughing would fill the eldar tank up, "hehehe thats a real funny one, I'll explain to ye. Most of us humans don't like Insects so we invented a device wich we use to spray poison on them. simply called bugspray. don't know who say'd it but the guy had humour HA" putting away the vox handle, he started talkin to his crew again.

"Kay guys I know you don't like taking orders from a greenskin but don't forget we will probably be hearing from HQ soon enough. and to make it out here alive wich i personaly prefer We first have to destroy those damn BUGs." "Yes sir" the crew answered as one.

His crew, hah how did i get to command a tank like this anyways... 
the heavy bolter gunner freyr and his driver Baldr siting next to eachother bantering and joking.

his sponson gunners Morrigan and Tarannis. who where playing cards in the absence of something to do.

ofcourse he couldn't forget his Main gunner Beira the only women in the crew, and likely in the regiment. who was taking a nap.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

*not a update*

"Something, I fail to understand," Kaltor said to his targeter, Shas Ui Vior'la Jinlith. "I understand the Etherals to be just and fair in there choices. But what, in the name of the greater good is a battle suit doing strapped to the underside of that _*ork*_ flying abomination against nature." She shrugged, as always a women of few words (Hay ever one else has girls as secondary gunners why not me?) 

With that Kaltor turned on the communication array. The imperials may have shared some of the more common vox codes so they could talk, but not all by a wide margin. Still he heard the inter guard by play.

_"Kay guys I know you don't like taking orders from a greenskin but don't forget we will probably be hearing from HQ soon enough. and to make it out here alive wich i personaly prefer We first have to destroy those damn BUGs." _

Kaltor spoke next, "Agreed human. The tyranids are the greater of two, or rather perhaps four threats. Then the question becomes will resume the fight or will you see fit to have your insanity cured?"


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

hearing the ever-growing un ease between his teamates Alax reacted and picked up his transmitter "how about for now we keep focused on the task then once we have killed every single tyranid on the planet we decide who fights next." he said then put it down "Nia I tell you when i joined this squad i didn't belive i would be made peace keeper."
Nia looked around the fire prism looking for a switch "well if you weren't going to end that argument there no-one would of and we would of had a fight. All these young races are young and foolish rather arguing with each other than focus." Alax reached for the radio transmitter "hey kaltor what be this greater good which you guys keep yapping on about?" and with that he put down his transmitter "there that should keep him busy for a bit and me too I'm always curios to see other peoples way of thinking."


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

"Tyr? Tyr?! Did you say something boy?" yelled Frank into the vox. "Holy Macharius' golden balls, those Orks might smell like the back end of a Grox, but at least they don't mumble over the vox!"

Leaning forward to shout conspiratorially in the ear of Boris, his driver, "I think that Tyr's a bit of an odd chap doncherknow. Bit of a Xeno lover what?" blissfully unaware that the vox mic was still switched on and had picked up everything. Boris, shaking his head partly to clear the ringing in his ears from what Frank considered a whisper, and partly out of embarrassed resignation, merely shrugged his shoulders and concentrated on avoiding the wildly swinging battlesuit careering through the skies above the armoured vehicles, knowing that if the xenos wargear were to even scratch the paint on Franks beloved Tabitha, would induce a rage sufficient to scare even an astartes. The sponson gunners, Sid and George, merely smirked at one another before returning to their weapons, while the loader, Gary, continued to check the action of the punisher cannon. 

Turning back to the vox, Frank continued to bellow to himself "I don't know, how in the Emperors Golden codpiece did we come to this? Fighting alongside Orks and Eldar and those damned blue-skinned cowards!" Casting an eye upwards as if he could see straight through the hull of Tabitha, a thought occurred to him "You, the Flying Greenskin?! How long till we hit the enemy? And watch where you swing that damned contraption, if that blasted fish-mans toy puts a mark on my Tabitha I'll buff if out with your skin!"


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

"Well say;d Alax, well say'd"
"and you blueskinned hoverboy, me and my boys don't suffer from insanity, we enjoy it" at that the whole crew of the Mjolnir burst out laughing loud enough for everyone in the squadron to hear.
"Damn those arogant blue bastards" Ainmire muttered. When suddenly he heard a loud CLANG like something metal fell on the tank.

patching the general vox to his vox bead, he asked"one of you guys seen my shirt?" to withc the whole crew of the tank shrugged. "never friggin mind then".
he opened the top hatch and looked around finding a piece of scrap metal on one of the track guards, looking up he saw the cauze." OI you ratbastard, watch out where you drop your parts!" he yelled at the ork fly...thing.

he squated down in the hatch and grabbed some stones he had collected and got back up again, as he proceeded to trow them at the gretchin walking over teh battlewagon of the squadron leader, laughing loudly as the fallen gretchin ran for their lives in front of Mjolnir.

bending down into the turret, he asked "ey guys give me a pint of the goodstuff" reffering to the casket of ale secreted in the tank. after a couple of seconds beira pushed a pint in his hands.
admiring the eldars antigrav tank he saw Alax glancing at him, and he raised his pint in salute right before drainging it in one swig.
He started to sing:"Hey lads! once more drink,and one more story, before the bloodshed of the morow. Remember the fallen brothers and sisters, once more remember home. before we die..." with no idea that his voxbead was sending this to every member of the squadron. he fell silent remembering Netherheim and his wife, leading the Netherheim 2nd.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

"Oi! listen up! I'm da boss Grubkilla an' I'm in charge cause iz da biggest an' da greenest! wez iz gonna smash deez bugs! me an da trusty wagon gonna show you how ta fight good and propa....... HEY! wich won uv you grotz gave dis wagon an ard case? i said gimme a roof, no full ard case! now how are me boyz ta dakka da bugs? start fixin' dis or you be squig meat! git to it!" Grubkilla yelled at his grotz, his hastily slapped together speech forgotten. 

He was thinking how his boyz were going to shoot oncoming tyranids. He had gone to all the trouble of making extra room so 25 of his original 30 shoota boyz could fit inside, of course having the 3 rokkits be part of the group inside the wagon. All he had to do was to make the areas for gunners to sit smaller and have grots shoot the guns instead of the usual ork boyz.

The sound of grots furiously working to strengthen the corner pieces of the case and remove all the rest of the sides reminded Grubkilla of his half finished speech. "ahh zog it. dey know wat ta do, dey brawled wiv us an' lived affer all."


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

*This is a update.*

for the first time since setting out the command radio spoke. so far the order had been a vague, go there and await orders, or in the case Grubkilla go forth and kill stuff.

"In the evacuation to present defensive primitor, (feel free to scoff Eldar and Tau) A depo containing a large amount of fuel and ammunition was erroneously left behind. your group is to be the tip of the spear to reclaim this precious resources. END TRANSMISSION: remember the Emperor protects." The vox in the human tanks turned on and the radios for the eldar and tau cointine.

"This resource, though only useful for the Imperials is important as it will allow them to fight at max efficiency. remember we are allys, for now.

All:discus the orders talk with each other, the third poster to comment will be interrupted from his conversation with his choice of tyranids attack then I'll update to give details of the attack he starts.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Alax listned intently absorbing every bit of information "the only thing they don't tell us is what is the structural layout of the depot." said Alax as he picked up the radio "I say we need to get their first and find a ledge or hill over looking it and put the hammerhead up their to offer long range support while the rest of us get within optimal range then we kill all the nids around while the orks charge in and kill everything and retrive the fuel and leave while we support them. what do you think boss." and he put down his transmitter "Orks hate evryone of them he won't support my ideas" and with this he awaited his reply


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

"Bloody vox is on the blink again I swear, I'm sure it used to be clearer than that." Frank continued to grumble. "Gary, did you hear what they were babbling about?" 
"yes Sir" came the reply, "command want us to recover a supply depot." "Supply Depot?!" bellowed Frank "Supply Depot?! What in the Emperors Backside are we doing leading a bunch of xenos to one of our supply depots?! Have command lost their mind?!"
Breathing a heavy sigh, Gary attempted to explain. "No sir, they want us to get the supplies, so that we can use it to fight the bugs".

Somewhat satisfied, Frank leant back against the inside of the turret, "Hmmph, I suppose we could use the ammo." Turning to the vox, he proceeded to holler across the squad band "Hey, you lot! Did you hear that? I don't know what bloody mumbo-jumbo your craft run on, but Tabitha only uses the best, and if she's got a date with a horde of insects, I don't want her running out of fuel or ammo!"


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Shokksniffa reacted quickly and managed to right his Kopta without too much fuss. A small swathe of woodland had been shaved, smashed and burned in their wake, but Shokksniffa's craft still flew. For better or worse, it still carried its' unconventional passenger as well.

He looked over his console. Dials whirred, lights flashed and a bobble-headed hula-girl shook merrily from the craft's constant vibrations. He grinned, all was as it should be.

A puny human started yelling at him from below. He yelled back a curse, something unintelligible even to himself. A small fire started on the control panel, he put it out with his fist. The impact knocked loose a hastily-bolted-on piece of panelling. It fell, missing the dangling battle-suit, which had begun spinning and twisting in the wind to accompany its' wild swinging. The was a loud clang from below as the stray debris smashed into one of the tanks. An indignant yell shortly followed.

Shokksniffa yelled back: "OI! GIVE DAT BACK YOU GRETCHIN-LICKIN' SON OF A DEAF-SKULL!"

A crackling hiss sounded from a small black box haphazardly bolted on the side of the cockpit near Shokksniffa's foot. Some garbled humie voice mixed in with the broken hissing noises. Shokksniffa kicked it into silence. "Stupid humie talk-box." He muttered under his breath. "Not even werf lootin'"

A thumb like a green tombstone hammered into a button beside his ear. 'Now dis is a talk-box' he thought as a dull droning buzz filled the air, courtesy of the Ork-built loudhailer beneath his feet. The air around him exploded in sound as Shokksniffa's shouting was magnified a hundred times.

*"DERE'S A BUNCH O' BUILDIN'S AHEAD! I GOTZ TA STOP 'COZ DIS BLUESKIN GROT-LUVVER'S DRUNK MA GO-JUICE! DERE'S BUGZ ON DA LEFT O'... WHA' IN MORK'S... WAAAGGHHH! DIE FLYIN' BUGZ!*

Whatever the rest of the transmission would have been was cut off as seven whole squadrons of Gargoyle-type Tyranids dive-bombed the Deffkopta from out of the cover of a cloud bank. The first pass rained down a heavy salvo of fire to the Kopta's right side that took out much of the armour there and tore a large gash into Shokksniffa's leg. 

Their first pass over, one squad remained in the air and circled the Kopta, whilst the rest continued their assault on those waiting below.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

"wha? we got a scrap now? start up da deff rolla! man da wreckin ball! we'z gotz smashin ta do! WAAAAAGH!! 

where's da bugs? Shokksniff...... der dey are! up der! come down here an fight propa! Oi! everyone da bugs are up in da sky like puny stormboy wanna-bes."

Grubkilla gave the order to man the guns, start shooting up! unfortunately the grots weren't done breaking down the ard case, so some of da boyz couldn't shoot out.

big shootas, shootas and rokkits all shot into the sky. Most of the shots missing, but the amount of lead thrown into the air and the sheer amount of gargoyles flying meant that Grubkillas boyz, and the grot manned big shootas were taking a serious toll on the nids. The kannon and the killkannon fired into the air as well, but all the shots fired harmlessly past and into the surrounding woods.

"Oi! grot! i said boom shot! not da big slugga shot!"

the grotz started reloading using frag shot, but still missed completely. one of the kannon shots that missed came dangerously close to Mjolnir.

"har har har, sorry Ma-gol-leer, ma grotz can't dakka good"


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Hearing the ork shout Alax looked up at him and saw the gargoyles "crap Nia pilot i gun em down." as he openned the hatch and got out his pistols and fired shurikens into the black cloud of gargoyles. A gargoyle swooped down and grapped his waist and carried him into the air "holy crap!" as he struggled with it's tight grip when a shuriken went through it's wing and it fell with speed. Alax observed the savior it was Nia who was opperating the shuriken cannons of the prism. Alax used the Gargoyles body as a cushion and landed saftly on the ground and ran towards the closest tank the imperial executioner and jumped on the roof of it and knocked on the hatch "Animire let me in!!" as he fired wildly in the air.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

"Sid, George, Fire at will! Gary, spin up the punisher cannon! Lets show this xenos filth how real men make war!" Frank grinned wildly to himself as he pictured the carnage Tabitha would soon reap among the Tyranids "And a hundred crowns to the man that brings that blasted flying machine down!"


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

(sorry for being a little late, unexpected hoilday)

Shas'Ui Vior'la Mont'yr Shi, or as he was more commonly known; Shas'yr had finally got his comm working just in time to hear the orders for what had become known as: 'the tip of the spear'

In short this collection of orks, eldar, humans and tau were going to be shooting lots and lots of bugs. From inside his XV88-2, Shas'yr was really feeling the love within the group.

"Ah ha, finally got this dratted comm system going!" he said with odd happiness. But just in time to see the wave of tyranids heading towards them. Stupid bugs, they were the only thing keeping this rusty alliance together, as soon as they are gone it'll be back to the four-way battle thye were having.

Gargoyles were the first to reach the lines but the others were making short work of those flying wrenches, so Shas'yr turned his attention to the infantry units.

*"And this, you odd collection of aliens, is how the fire caste fight!"* he yelled into the comm.

He steadied himself, planting the battlesuit's feet firmly on the ground. Then from his shoulders the SMS fired. The missiles flew up into the air then made a sharp turn down towards the tyranids, whom were quickly consumed in fire.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

*this a update*

The supply complex looms ahead.

Roughly the size and shape of a heavily fortified apartment complex, save the Gothic architecture the building is flanked by a almost mile wide gap in all direction of cleared terrain, barbed wire and anti personal mines. note: a tank can just run over anti personal mines all day with out damage, (My dad former us army tank commander loved running over anti personal mines, also called infantry crunchies, cus that the sound they make when you run them over.


the first wave of the Tyranids are here, gargoyles, flying abominations.

on top of the complex is a Hydra flak gun, that will destroy the flying aliens once and for all.

Grubkilla: Your first task as squadron commander: chose two tank drivers and there crews to leave there vehicles and go up to the flak gun and turn it on, the machine sprite will do the rest.

Those chosen will have PM regarding what they find sent to them. 

All: your still under air attack, the ground nid won't be here few more turns, I'll give a second up date on the situation after the hyrda team has been sent.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

"Hey! Francis! Ainmire! ya two squig brains got ta know-wots ta make da hydra gun start dakka dakka! get ove' der an' start it up! an' make it fast, da sooner you start it da sooner you can keep stompin da bugs."

Turning off the vox Grubkilla starts yelling at his crew.
"Kannon, Killkannon, start shootin' at da runnin bugs, rokkits too! da rest of you lot keep shootin at da flyin buggers. An' start drivin us closer to da ground bugs, i wanna see ma deff rolla an' wreckin ball in action, an' me choppa feels left out.Da rest of you grots, keep cutting out da sids of dat darned 'ard case. maybe da mek Shokksniffa wil kno wot to do wif da metal."

Soon Grubkillas's killkannon, kannon, and rokkits started helping Shas'yr kill the infantry. naturally the ork shots were wild and inaccurate, but with the amount of incoming tyranids it was almost impossible to miss, although it certainly seemed like the orks were trying to. The big shootas and shootas weren't able to take as careful aim once the wagon started roling forward, but they never aimed anyway so all was good.

Progress forward was slow as the driver started laughing madly each time the deffrolla squashed the fallen body of a gargoyle because he forgot to keep his foot on the gas.

For the first time Grubkilla noticed the stranded Eldar banging on the imperial hatch, and the punisher shots that seemed to come dangerously close, and in some cases hit, the deffkopta.

"Har har har, dis might get funny afer all"


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

seeing the shitstorm comming ainmire sat down and closed the tanks hatch, "charge the guns lads the time of battle is upon us!" 
as his men charged the guns and started firing he started looking for his plasma pistol and powersword, when suddenly he heard knocking on the hatch and the voice of Alax
_"Animire let me in!!"_

he quickly opened the hatch and dragged Alax into the tank. "you crazy fool, i've never seen an eldar act as recless as you. sit tight and prepare for the worst"
and they drove on guns blazing Ainmire yelling in the vox "LEAVE NOTHING FOR YOUR ENEMY'S BUT SCORCHED EARTH, AND A FEAST FOR YOUR ALLIES!"


seeing the building ahead ainmire quickly ordered Baldr to drive the Mjolnir inside and the men to gear up, except for Baldr, Freyr and Beira who had to keep the area clear and the tank ready to move on.

stepping out of the tank where, Ainmire in full carapace armor a power sword and his trusty plasma pistol, morrigan carrying a hotshot lasgun and tarranis with two hellpistols. while ainmire dragged Alax out behind him"You're coming along Alax no time to be lazy now." they jumped to the ground and ran up to the most logical place for an elevator to be. after a 5 minute search they actualy found the elevator and went up to the roof, to find a lot of ammo and fuel.. and gargoyles.

right as the door opened they attacked them, Morrigan got dragged off his feet and dropped on a barrel of fuel breaking his right leg. (wounded crew is so much better for storyline then dead ones) while tarranis and Ainmire fired wildly into the gargoyles body's, ainmire taking turns shooting and hacking with his powersword. nearly got his hand torn off by a gargoyle clawing at him.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Shas'yr realised he was now being supported by one of the ork vechiles, the one commanded by a fat as tough as old boots called Grubkilla. 

It appeared the ork's usual spray and pray tactics were working well against the tyraind onslaught because it was virtually impossible to miss, they still did though. The orks reminded him of Kroot, Shas'yr always liked Kroot.

Some Imperials had disembarked and were headed for the fuel depot, doing the For the Emperor! charge that Shas'yr had seen so many times. The gargoyles began to consentrate upon there position, on the ground they seemed a good target.

Shas'yr sent another barrage of missiles into the Tyranid lines and got onto the comms to the Imperials.

*"things are looking messy from my position, do you need heavy fire support? over"*


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Hearing the orders from the crude vox-cast shouted by Grubkilla, Frank sighed and turned to his loader. "Gary, do you know how to operate a Hydra?" Gary gave a cheeky grin "Yes sir, had to take anti-aircraft duty a few times" "well good" said Frank, "Gentlemen, get your kit together, we're going for a stroll. Boris, try to get us as close as possible, I don't want to be exposed longer than necessary"

Heaving open the hatch, Frank dropped to the ground, using the armoured flanks of Tabitha for cover. His sweat-stained shirt chilling against his skin in the breeze, foul beetle-ammunition pattering from the hull above him, Frank cursed the events that required He leave the safety of the tank. Seconds later, Gary dropped next to him "keep low, and run for the depot" instructed Frank "You better go first, I'm not too sure how far it is" he added.

The pair ran for safety of the building, hunched over as if expecting a beetle-bullet to hit them between the shoulders any second. Over the comms Frank heard a faint voice, but the roar of weapons fire, his natural deafness, and the heavy accent made the content of the message completely unintelligible, so Frank concentrated on putting one foot in front of the other and following Gary.

After what seemed an eternity, Frank realised he was inside the building. He checked the charge on his laspistol, a weapon he'd not fired in months, and realised the clip was half-empty. "Should've stayed in the bloody tank" he muttered. He looked over to see Gary signalling with the simple sign language the two of them had developed, apparently he'd heard something like fighting coming from nearby. The two of them slowly creeped on, searching for a way up to the Hydra emplacement.

Eventually they found a set of stairs leading upwards, which they took to the second floor. Looking through the window in the heavy door leading to the second floor, they saw Tyr and his crew being attacked by Gargoyles. One of the crew appeared wounded, lying on the floor with his leg clearly broken, bravely firing a lasgun at the abominations assailing them. With a roar, Gary kicked open the door, knocking a barrel of fuel over and spilling its contents over the ground. The pair used the doorway for cover, placing careful shots from their pistols into the now disorientated Gargoyles.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

*This is update, and a post*

The hammer head pivoted it main gun around into a group of onrushing Hormagaunt, took aim and fired the submunitinos ending that charge in a heart beat.

"They never seen to run out." Kaltor commented as the hammer heads drone based burst cannons in the pods sprayed into the swarm. 

The tank was straiflying back and forth when a sudden blast of bio plasma rocked the thing to the side. 

Peeling him self off the side of the tank Kaltor engaged the engines sped the tank away as another blast of bio plasma detonated behind it. 

"What is up there." he muttered and carfuly opened the top of his hammer head to scan the around for any bio beast that could shoot bio plasma. nothing then a roar from above drew his attention.

scrabbling into the tank he turned the communication array on. 

"Imperials: get that Anti air gun on as soon as you can. Are Gargoyle have been joined by a Harridan."

Da Boss Grubkilla Keep squishing and shooting bugs feel free to have a random encounter of some kind. (Nid jumping on your tank, Ravener attack, some one push the wrong button ectra)


Alexander your with Animire as he should be heading into the building. I'll forward along with the other Imperal players about what else they find as they get to the top. Read below 

Kaltor +Shas'yr r+ Alexanders Fire prism due to the fact predator pick and on the small and weak that Harridan is aiming for are sleek thin tau and eldar tanks and single battle suits were under heavy bombardment. If those Imperials don't get that AA gun on soon some one tanks going to get hammered

Big Mek Shokksniffa your in a dog fight with gargoyles, and given how you thing fly's (baddly) this should be ammuseing. your only goal is you post has to have eight gargoyles be killed in some way. and one in a amusing way.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

After having cleared the immediate area of gargoyles with the help of frank and gary. morrigan and Ainmire ran to patch up Tarranis. "AU fuck this hurts." they heard him yelling as he finaly gave in to the pain.

Morrigan grabbed TArranis lasgun and held it against the leg as Ainmire set the bone straight again. and proceeded to rip his shirt to shreds and using it to bind the leg and the lasgun against it as a splint.

having done that Ainmire ran on looking for the Hydra flakk guns, while Morrigan supported Tarranis and followed behind. (Alax I'm completely lost at what you will be doin at this point!)

seeing as they suddenly had to use a staircase. they decided to let Tarranis hang off of ainmire's back. when they arrived on the top level. they saw a hydra.. and a lot of dead colleages. morrigan proceeded to puke. as Ainmire ran to the hydra's acces ports and opened up. getting attacked by a couple of rippers that where hidding inside. he fell down and reflextriggered his plasma pistol disintegrating the rippers and makeing a hole in the roof. morrigan was quick to get over himself and run into the hydra and activate it. and Ainmire quickly scrambled up and picked Tarranis up again.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Shokksniffa pulled hard on the controls of his Deffkopta. The clunking, unstable machinery whined in protest as it banked hard, forward momentum shifting to angular velocity and G-forces. In a great, heaving circle, the rocket propelled craft swung around to face the incoming Gargoyle brood.

In his hurry to intercept the majority of the squadron, however, Shokksniffa had missed the lone Tyranid who had flown beneath his Kopta and attempted to surprise him from below. Unable to alter course swiftly enough, the ramming Gargoyle missed piercing through Shokksniffa's undercarriage by a good few feet. This was fortunate as collision would have meant the deaths of both parties involved, one by claw assisted disembowelment, the other by explosion from being wedged inside an ork vehicle with no pilot. Instead the Tyranid was the sole non-survivor as it came face to battle-suit with the Tau dangling from the Kopta like a sack of mouldy squig-bread.

Feeling the sudden lurch, and being the attentive and careful driver that he, like all Orks, is, Shokksniffa abandoned the controls and peered over the side of the cockpit. Seeing the flailing arms of the Tau battle suit frantically trying to remove squished Gargoyle from it's helmet and scopes, he yelled down to it: "OI! Grot-brain! Getcher own kills!"

Thus justified, Shokksniffa wrestled the Kopta back into his vague control and gunned straight for the flock of flying bugs ahead of him. Taking aim (pointing in the vaguely correct direction) he opened fire with the Deffkopta's rokkit launchas. Four plumes of fire erupted from the front of the craft and sent the deadly missiles spiralling on their way. Shokksniffa gave a bellowing cheer as one of the rockets scored a direct hit, blasting a Gargoyle too slow to react into smithereens. The other three rockets detonated within the group and scattered the remaining bugs out of formation. Cheering done, Shokksniffa leaned forward to check if his launchas had reloaded yet and noticed something that set his blood to boil. Someone had nicked his Bug-Head trophy.

_Tyranid Garache of the three hundred and fourteenth Gargoyle clutch of Hive Hydra spotted the four telltale flares of the enemies hated weapons firing. Slowing his forward speed to allow for easier dodging, his thoughts of despicable four-limbs and their unnatural weaponry suddenly ground to a halt. Three of the missiles rocketing towards them were the predictable red-nosed kind. The one headed straight for him, on the other hand... If any of those present could have read his thoughts that moment before his gruesome demise and then translate them into their native language they might have heard something along the lines of; *Is that uncle Reg?*_

Laughing as he raced towards one of the still-recovering bugs, Shokksniffa fired up the Buzz-saw. The whirring drowned out the laughter, and soon so did the screams of the horribly eviscerated Gargoyle caught in it's blades. The Tyranid, even in it's death-throes still manage to fire off a shot from its' Fleshborer but it went high and struck the Kopta's rotor instead of it's pilot. The craft rocked dangerously but nothing more serious occurred.

Suddenly struck by a thought, Shokksniffa leaned over the side of the cockpit and saw, much to his amusement, the dangling Tau battle suit, now covered in a new coating of Tyranid blood and innards. Laughing he made to taunt the blue-skinned alien when another salvo of shots rained down on the Kopta from the remaining Gargoyles. A lucky strike clipped the rotor motor and sent the Deffkopta swaying violently once more. No longer securely settled into his seat, Shokksniffa faced the inevitable pull of physics and was pitched squarely out of the cockpit.

When the world had stopped spinning and lurching like crazy, Shokksniffa opened his eyes. He'd somehow managed to grab hold of the one thing that could have supported him falling out of his Kopta; The Tau hanging beneath it. Relieved that he hadn't been splatted onto the ground several hundred feet below, Shokksniffa appraised his surroundings. 

He was hanging by one hand from the foot of a Tau battle-suit, roughly eight hundred plus feet in the air, which was in turn hanging from a pilot-less Deffkopta, surrounded by a brood of angry flying Tyranids and heading straight for the side of a large humie building.

He couldn't climb back up the battle suit as it was covered in slippery blood and guts. He couldn't let go or he'd fall to his death. He couldn't just wait it out 'coz he was heading for a very large and very solid looking building. He didn't think he had enough materials on hand to build anything with. That left two options; Die having not killed all of his enemies and face the ire of Mork and Gork, or... Do something Orky. Shokksniffa grinned a mad grin and fired up his Shokk Attack Gun.

Changing the settings from 'Dat Far' to 'A Bit Further Dan Dat' he pointed the humming, whirring device forward and up. "Alwus wan'ed ta try dis..." he muttered as the gun's whine reached breaking point and, with a noise not unlike a 'Zoink', the Mek disappeared from view.

Half a second later a dazed, disorientated and thoroughly weirded out Shokksniffa reappeared, ten feet higher and a good eight feet to the left of where he had aimed at. Considering his usual record with the reality-defying device this would generally be agreed to be pretty damned accurate. It had the added benefit of landing him right on top of one of the Gargoyles strafing around the Kopta. The sudden appearance of added weight panicked the insectoid creature and set it to thrashing wildly to get him off. Thus distracted it failed to take notice of the incoming Deffkopta until it was too late. 

Blades that were never meant to cut aught but air suddenly found themselves chewing into thick Tyranid hide. Innards that had never been meant to see the light of day went flying and lodged themselves deep into the rotor's intricate internal mechanisms. An ork that was definitely never meant to fly was sent tumbling arse over teakettle to crash land face down in his own cockpit seat. The smell of oil, grease, go-juice and old farts invaded his nostrils. He righted himself and took stock.

He'd killed at least three of the Mork-forsaken things. His rokkits had reloaded. His propeller had stopped propelling, gummed up inner workings filled with Tyranid insides. The blue skinned Tau was still hanging from the underside of his Kopta. He was nearly out of go-juice. There were still over a dozen bugs flying around him taking pot-shots. And he was less than a minute away from crashing into a big grey building.

He pulled up on his controls and his rocket propelled craft, passenger/cargo included, barely scraped over the lip of the building's roof. He spotted the other tanks that had accompanied him into battle swarming around a building, more importantly he spotted several tankers that looked like they held go-juice surrounding it. Decision made, he swung his Kopta around in a wide arc, made even more difficult by the loss of his rotor.

Now only three things stood in between him and refuelling/repairing his Kopta. 1, The bugs in the air. 2, The bugs on the ground. 3, The distance to the go-juice-tankers. Shokksniffa grinned. He had a cunning plan. What's more it would kill three humies with one dakka, as the saying goes. Precision guiding (for an ork) the Kopta into the correct angle, he let loose with a full barrage of rokkits, fired up the Buzz-saw and dumped all the remaining go-juice into his rocket propulsion. Two bugs were caught in the rokkit-blasts and fell, screaming to the ground. A third was cleaved in half by the Buzz saw as it attempted to right itself. A fourth managed to get a lucky shot into Shocksniffa's shoulder, but he mostly ignored it.

Within seconds he had broken free of the chaotic flying swarm and had a clear path through to the tankers, and the surrounding Tyranid ground troops. Keeping the controls steady with one hand, Shokksniffa reached up and behind him with the other to the final tool in his arsenal.

'KZZZT'

'FLICKER'

'SPARK'

'WHACK'

'THUMMMMMMMMMMMM'

With a hum to drown out even the roaring of the wind and rocket boosters, Shokksniffa's Kustom Force Field came to life, extending in a shimmering haze first around the ork and then growing to encompass the Deffkopta as well. Any impacting force from outside of the field would be severely weakened if not completely deadened as it tried to pass the barrier. It did nothing, however for impacting forces from the inside of the barrier, however.

A relieved groan and whirr sounded as the Buzz-saw, once caught up with the remains of a brittle Tyranid carapace finally sheared through the offending article and allowed two pieces of sharp chitin to whisk free. The first was a spinning section of barbed tail and whipped past the underneath of the Kopta, slicing through cords and tie-ropes on its' way. Now bereft of support the Tau battle suit and its' decidedly airsick inhabitant was sent spiralling some short feet to the ground. It bounced several times, tearing up concrete roadworks along the way, and then lay still. From within could be heard the distinct sounds of retching and weak groaning. The second was a slightly smaller piece of exoskeleton, the tip of a scything talon. It was sent spinning and bouncing over the hood of the Kopta's front and directly into the goggles of its' pilot. All Shokksniffa knew of the event until later was the soon of broken glass, mostly lost amid the roar of the wind, as the spike had embedded itself in the glass protesting his missing eye's empty socket.

His flight was finally brought to its dramatic conclusion as Shokksniffa and his Deffkopta crashed into a brood of Raveners with all the force an ork and his home-built speeding death-machine could muster. As he stepped carefully out of his newest landing site a faint moaning sound arose from the front of his vehicle. Inspection revealed it to be a still-living but bisected Ravener. Shokksniffa punched it in the face.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

*This is not an update*

"Did you just see what that ork did?" Kaltor commented from his hammer head, "Isanity clearly has,," before he could finish his witty comment the hammer head aerial bombardment resumed. 

a spray of bio plasma from the flying super predator rocked the tank. to one side pivoting its main gun up the tank fired a rail gun blast upward into the flocks of garoyals, (as bio weapon fire from the ground troops spattered off the tanks hide from ground nids) a blast of submunitions rose on a tail of magnetic acceleration.

the blast, a bit close to the hydra, clear most of the Gargoyles from the local area.

"This is hammer head one to Ground team." Kaltor intoned into his mic. "I'm lending fire support: get the AA gun operational," 

another bio plasma burst followed by a roar landed nearby "I can not recommend highly enough that you get it functional." A a explosion rocked the tank, this one close enough to melt the front left turret drone off spining the tank around. 

once the tank stopped spinning he finished his sentence. "as soon as Tau'able possible."


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

(sorry computer has been messing up)
Alax had gone back downstairs to keep the entrance/exit clear as the homogaunts couldn't resit the opportunity to kill some guys who got out of their tank so they kept coming in only to be shot by the eldar who had positioned himself in the way he picked up a vox transmitter on the floor transmitted to Ainmire "you better get down here fast I'm not sure how long I can keep this exit clear." and with that a homogaunt lept atop of him and tried to slash his face. Alax grabbed the homogaunt and shot it in it's chest multiple times only to have acid blood rain on him as Alax grunted from the pain he shoved the bleeding homogaunt off him and stood up shakily as the homogaunts had formed a circle around him "this isn't right" he muttered to himself then he realised "everyone out their is a leader beast controlling them kill it and they all go back to their basic instincts" he shouted through the vox and with this the homogaunts lept and brought him to the ground 
(ooc I'll let whoever saves me decide on my outcome it will be interesting)


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Grubkilla's tank kept rolling forward like a charging squiggoth. The kannon and killkannon supporting the firing broadside... POOF!

"Wot!?!? dat fishman dakkagit just tellyportad to da deffkopta!"

*POOF*

"It's back" *POOF* "It tellyportad again"

"Oi! Lads, ignore da dakkasuit. Da Wierdboy shootin dat has too much waaaagh energies. WAAAAGH! CHARGE! 
"hur hur hur, da deffkopta crashed. dat's funny. WOAH!"

A flying piece of tyranid came dangerously close to Grubkilla's wagon

"Oi! Shokk! watch where you throw da bug bits you stinkin evil sun git!"

Just then Grubkilla heard Alax say "everyone out their is a leader beast controlling them kill it and they all go back to their basic instincts"

Grubkilla looked for the biggest bug in the lot, which would obviously be the boss. THERE! He saw a bug that he believed was called a karn-ee-fex. "You lot, dakka dat one!" Grubkilla pointed his big choppa at the carnifex. which, unfortunately, had spotted them and started charging. 

The carnifex charged into the hail of fire from 22 shootas, 3 rokkits, 4 big shootas, a killkannon, a kannon, and Grubkilla's shoota. The smoke was so thick that the orks had no idea, nor did they care, if they killed, or were even hitting the carnifex. After the shoota's clips emptied the orks sat and waited for the smoke to clear instead of going to reach for another clip.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

as Ainmire and his men had reorganised and started shooting the harrigan. the vox crackled. they heard Alax voice.
_"you better get down here fast I'm not sure how long I can keep this exit clear."_
"If you die down there I'm gonna kill you!" was the only response Ainmire could think of as he motioned for his men to follow him he started running to the the opening of the Lift that was now painfully obvious. as they pilled into the lift he also yelled "Frank You're in charge of the AA. DON'T LEAVE ANY ALIVE.!" 

as the lift doors opened a Couple of minutes later Ainmire saw the back of Alax head in front of him. and could only think of yelling "DUCK!" and proceeded to charge his Plasma pistol while Morrigan was already blazing with his hellgun on full auto as was Tarranis with his hellpistolls. shooting past Alax.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Alax got up with cuts all over him and his left arm slashed to a red mess he limped over to ainmere "thanks" he said as he started shooting with his pistol in his right hand as he limped towards the exit "Nia bring over the fire prism" as she pulled up he got in to which Nia saw his state "YOU ARE A IDIOT WHAT THE HELL WHERE YOU THINKING GETTING DRAGGED BY A GARGOYLE THEN SURROUNDED BY HOMOGAUNTS YOU ARE AN ABSOLUTE FOOL!!" shouted Nia while blasting away things with the shuriken cannons. Alax looked at her and grinned "isn't that why you love me? anyway i'm going on the fire prism" as Alax stood up he got on the fire prism and observed for the creatures of the hive minds will seeing the carnifex getting shot at Alax aimed at it to finish off anything that might of survived. fortunately all was left was a carcass with a lot of holes in it. Alax aimed up to shoot at the harridan. as he shot in the air he saw flak coming from the AA gun "Well all we need to do now is mop up" Alax said as he aimed down and scanned for synapse creatures and shot them first.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

The Doom of Tyran will eat you all!! 

:3


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

The orks ran for fresh ammo, knowing that the time for fun was running short and the time for looting was soon.

No sooner had the orks got fresh ammo into their weapons when The Doom of Tyran warped into this planet right in front of them carrying a kid that looks like he was born right at midnight. 

The Doom opened it's mouth as if to start chewing when... BAM! a single shot from Grubkilla's shoota shot clean through the Doom's brain and into the kid's heart, killing both.

Shortly after the orks started shooting all remaining tyranids, and were going to start heading back to the rest of the squadron after all the bugs were dead. Any sooner and people might think they were running away!

Grubkilla spoke into the vox-caster, "Is the talky box on? ok good fightin you lot. Da bugs got squished nice an propa. Now, 'afor we get anothr scrap on our hands, lets get our meks and doks and fix da pointy-ears, umies, and Shokksniffa up nice an good."


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

*This is a update.*

The Tyranids still scurry here and there, target practice for the most part, but the swarm has yielded, for now, rather then waste biomass they will wait, for now.

A relief force has arrived, the grinding force of heavy Impearl chimera transports, and the lighter hum devilfish transports for the tau. 

Quickly the area is locked down, rings of men and guns.

Mixed armor group one (that's you guys!) is now officialy stands at ease. The large supply complex you fought for is now your forward base, tanks lie parked out side. 

Big Mek Shokksniffa and Shas'Ui Vior'la Your in the motor pool arguing about the 'kopta hang' and his flying during it. 


Alaxandrer some human guardsmen are trying to teach you a ancient and sacred game that pre dates the Imperium, 'go fish'. there betting money.

Shas Ui Vior'la Kaltor'Almon I'm servicing the Hammer head with my copilot, wiping some gunk off it. 

Ainmire and FrancisYou've been called into a meeting with command for your failure to complete the Hidden order (I be posting the hidden order to the recrument thread since it no longer hidden so you are free to explain your self with out being secretive.) Explain your self then I'll Pm the commissars response to you two.

Da Boss Grubkilla your in the middle of a top secret command meeting between Ork and imperial forces that absolutely important for the victory in the war... just joking your arm wrestling a Orgyn bonehead in the middle of a ring of cheering orks, Orgyn and guardsmen.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Alax sat around the table watching every single hand movement and learning every single rule "Alax what are you doing" asked a famillier voice. Alax turned towards his co-pilot and grimaced his left arm in a sling being patched up by some imperial medics and a mad doc staring at it hungrily. Nia was wearring casaul clothes which was a shirt and shorts "some of the humans let me borrow these they didn't want me to sit around in armour all day" A imperial at the table put his fingers in his mouth and wolf wistled at the sight of Nia to which Alax and Nia looked at him confussed "Anyway Nia I am learning to play 'go fish' it is a rather intresting game with many rules and movements of the hand" explained Alax as cheering went up by the arm-wrestling match "looks like someone won" said Nia as she pulled up a chair and sat down next to Alax "whats taking Ainmire so long I would like to thank him and his squad for saving my life."


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

"what is this thing?" kaltor said grimacing as a beetle like bio ammunition was yanked from a small dent in the tank. 

The dead beetle feebly moved as he squeezed it in his hands, tendons bulging in his hand.

grunting he tossed it into a bucket nearby that would go to the Earth cast for examination when he was done picking chunks out.

"how the undercarrage?" he took a few steps back away from the Hammer head that was resting on its landing gear. with a schot wheels Jinlith rolled out from under the tank resting on, one of those skate board things used in auto shops. 

She gave a simple thumbs up equivalent gesture and rolled back under to check under again.

"Joy." He said and quickly went back to work, he had a tank to ready.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Shokksniffa paced around the wreckage of his Kopta. He knew there was a problem, but he couldn't think what. It was all about the go-juice, it always seemed to be running out too quickly. Words such as 'efficiency' and 'power to weight ratio' had taken a random stab at the Ork's mindset and had quickly given it up for a lost cause. Vague, half formed thoughts swirled through the clouded mess of his mind as he looked up to the go-juice tanks he would need to refuel from. '_Now deyz got tons o' go-juice in 'em._' A grin spread across his features as one came to the fore.

Two exploded tankers and eight seriously wounded Meks later and Shokksniffa had to admit defeat on the whole tanker-Kopta hybrid idea. Instead he had cleaned out the engines of guts and bent a big plate of scrap metal around the top of it to stop more from getting in. Doing so was very sensible and forward thinking of him and left him feeling entirely un-orky, an unpleasant and alien sensation that he quickly sought to remedy by hammering more scrap metal to the front of his Kopta in the shape of a leering Ork skull. He liked it, the rokkit launchas poked out of it's eye holes and mouth. He called it 'Rokkit-Face'. It almost made up for losing his Bug-Skull trophy.

It was whilst he was admiring his latest addition to the Deffkopta that an oddly familiar blue-skin battle-suit came stomping over.

'Dis is gonna be fun' he thought.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

"well command, me and my boys here were kinda busy surviving... and the one enemy vehicle i wanted to dissable crashed on its own. and in all fairness I dont see why we should weaken our combined forces this early in the campaign.. I rather lose it to and eldar then a Tyranid for example..the eldar leave stuff to be re conquered the tyranids don't.. Ainmire Sounding off."

"geez I hope they take it easy on old Frank." he thought to himself as he hopped from his tank.
walking trough the camp. he suddenly noticed a table of troopers playing a card game and to his surprise.2 eldar.. "Ey Alax good to see you alive." he yelled as he walked over to the table. "and good to see you alive too madam" he sayd as he turned to Nia giving a curt gentlemans bow.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Alax stood up and went over to greet his nedwly made friend "Ainmire I've been wondering when you would emerge. I would just like to thank you for saving my life. As you humans would say it I owe you one and will beforever in your debt." Nia walked up to Ainmire "If you the humans where like you the universe would be a much better place." meanwhile Alax had turned around and was shouting at the guardsmen deal me in. Nia turned towards Alax"your injured member of your crew is inside the infirmry she seems fine for know but with Tyranid wounds no-one knows how it might turn out and thanks for saving Alax's life he is too cockey sometimes" Nia said and gave Ainmire a hug and went to carry on learning about 'go fish'


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

"Well I tried!" Shouted Frank into the vox, "But between having to leave Tabitha to help set up that Flak gun, the fact that Punisher rounds don't go through tanks, and the HORDE OF DAMNED BUGS TRYING TO CLAW MY FACE OFF, shooting the Xenos that're supposedly on my side had to take a back seat! If you don't like it, come and do it yourself instead of sitting on your backside! Von Grubbenburg out!"

Slamming the vox down, Frank turned to the crew "You lot, bugger off and make yourself useful or something, I'm gonna get some shut-eye"

As the crew left to mix with the others and check over the tank, Frank settled himself against the inside of the turret, feeling secure behind the inches of metal.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Finally! ome worthy competition! The boyz and Nbz back home never provided any competition, but damn were these ogryns strong.

Eeeeerrrrrgg......

almost.... got....da..... bugger

gaaaaa.....

wher'd.....dat....strenf......come.....from.....

BAM!

Grubkilla won! After 5 minutes of sitting there he finally won! 
The crowd wen wild.

"Oi! ho's da next un ta lose ta da boss Grubkilla? Anyone? Eny un? Eny un? No one?

Arright, i'm off ta check wot da bugs did ta me beutifal wagon. an' ta see wot ta do wif da extra scrap metals."


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

As the sun sets over the horizon the camp of men, eldar, orks and tau hear a faint humming sound. As they all look westward they see a small dust cloud coming towards them! 'whats that' an imperial asked 'it cant be the tyranids thats too small a dust cloud to be them.' as the dust cloud appeared a faint red tint appeared, it baffled many and maybe even scared some of them because it was unknown to them. Suddenly the dust cloud stopped and started to disappear to reveal what seemed a small group of fire prism tanks they wrre 50 yards out. They took aim and were about to fire until... Alaxandrer walked forward, theb they stopped. An eldar of average eldar height, dark hair, brown eyes got out of the lead fire prism and walked forward towards alaxandrer 'Who are you eldar?' the strange eldar stated. (sorry if this isnt correct, this is my first rp so im new to this.) (also sorry if i spelt alaxandrer wrong buddy and see you in school on monday


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Alax stared at the other eldar and said “ I could ask you the same thing” Nia then stepped in ”if he's not a nid then he's a friend. My name is Nia he is Alaxanderer come in and rest a while we are all friends here.” as she lead him to fire where hot food awaited.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

'My name is Spiltpaw, Spilt to those i deem worthy, by that I mean eldars especially the rare and fine speciman like you' Spiltpaw said with a cheeky grin and wink towards Nia. A slender and tall female eldar approached them from behind with scintillating blue eyes and flowing blonde hair. 'this is lydia my co pilot.' spiltpaw said. Spiltpaw looked around and his facial expression changed from being slightly happy seeing more fellow eldars to grim as he saw the men, tau and the filthy greenskins. 'What a lovely camp' he said sarcastically. 'Anyway me, lydia and the other eldar in the other fire prisms you just saw are all that is left from an eldar army lead by Captain Kabon. We were sent to split from the main eldar army to try and drive those horrible tyranids. But alas we were outnumbered by 20-1 easily if not more our brethren were ripped apart in seconds our small group managed to get away luckily and then we saw the smoke coming from your camp and thought it was the tyranids! We wanted our revenge! I WANT REVENGE!!!' Spiltpaw cried out his features darkening. 

The kaos within him is growing with the anger slowly consuming him.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Alax put a hand on his shoulder " dude calm down if you want revenge against the nids well you have come to the right place. WE ALL HATE THE NIDS HERE RIGHT!" Alax shouted and quite a few imperials cheered as well as a lot of orks screaming "Crush the bugs stomp em real good" Nia turned towards the new arrival " so as you can see we're all friends friends here with a common enemy" Nia explained still blushing from spilt's last smooth comment as Alax loooped his hands other their shoulders and pulled them all together "looks like the nids should be crapping themselves the eldar are comming to get you!" Alax shouted as Nia smelt his breath "what have you eaten?" she asked " oh I havn't eaten anything but I have drank something which the younger spiecies call beer" said Alax "you really need to try some" he said slurring slightly "no you are going to bed now and no more beer!"


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Spiltpaw's facial expression changed slightly at the sound of everyone hating the nids. 'How about you Alaxandrer go to bed as you seem slightly out of it! Then Nia can take me around the camp and maybe even have a little beer aswell!!!' 

'Spilt... what about the others?' Said Lydia. 'Ah yes.' Replied Spiltpaw. *Into his vox* Jormund, Jarkel it's all clear they seem like an ok bunch. Plus there's even more Eldar here. *Vox ended*.
*Vox reply* Ok Spiltpaw, we're coming in.*


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

*update (forgive teh wait)*

27 hours have pased and operations, rolling thunder is about to begin.

a direct assualt on a nearby hive tyrant with the goal of stunning the hive, and developing a bio toxin to kill the hive once and for all (yes i cribbed this from dawn of war 2 why?) 

The battery of guns are arrayed read to begin.

dew dripping of the guns in the early morning battery commanders await the order to start.

Then it does.

a single encrypted message, and with a thundering crash of Basilisks the bombardment rolls forward shell rising with thunder, falling with whistles, and impacting with thunder and a rain of steel fragments.

it has begun.

All: you currently sitting on the front line, watching shells go over head and land in-front of you, comment on if you wish after three people post i advance the plot and the front. (though if you guys get in a real interesting conversation i hold off on that)


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

*Boom* *Boom* The basilisks went. Spiltpaw and Lydia woke up groggy and tired they heard the shots go off. They walked out of their Fire Prism (which was where they were sleeping). Spiltpaw walked over to the nearest imperial guard he saw. The one Alaxandrer had called Ainmier (sorry if i mispelt) who had saved his life and Spiltpaw was pleased to hear of this. Spiltpaw shouted over to him 'HEY AINMIER (again sorry if i mispelt) WHAT'S GOING ON?' Lydia followed Spiltpaw wondering the same thing


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Shokksniffa awoke to the sound of things exploding, and not for the first time. Fortunately, whilst these deep resounding booms were coming from somewhere nearby, they didn't sound so loud as to be big, or close, enough to be dangerous. He reached up and rubbed the side of his face with bulbous knuckles, eyes blearily taking in his surroundings. Memories of the night before vaguely sloshed through his mind, there had been a fight, they'd drank some weird humie drink, then another fight and... the last thing he saw was the arm of one of those blue-skin suits coming at his head.

Staggering around from the shadow of the building into blinding sunlight, he saw a group of skinny eld-thingies standing around and talking. The explosions were louder now. He attempted to stride over, but failed. After picking himself up for the third time he finally managed to limp over using his Shokk Attack Gun as a crutch. "Wot's goin' on? Where's da bangin' comin' from?"


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

"OI good mornin Spiltpaw," "our artillery is pounding away to weaken the bugs in the area we are going to charge at next," Ainmire say'd with a big BIG GRIN on his face. 
"I hope you had a good rest cauze we will soon be over our ears in dead bugs" 

"we're gonna charge for a hive tyrant and retreive some biomatter to create some kind of bugpoison i believe."

"and what the hell happened to that ork over there?" Ainmire say'd as he saw an ork coming towards them and falling to the ground trice before thinking of using a cruch.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

'Hehe those bugs will be dead if i get my chance with them. They will pay for what they did.' replied Spiltpaw. Then Spiltpaw turned around and said 'Ah yes well out of the corner of my eye i saw a tau battle suit walk up to him and smash him in the face. Haha im already warming up to the tau's.'

'By the way call me Spilt you saved one of my kin. I feel like i can trust you. Oh and apparently there is an ork in charge and im not taking any goddamn orders from a greenskin!'


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Alax and Nia emerged from their tent to see the basalisk already pounding the tyranids causing them to scatter only to be hit by another shell. Nia pointed over where spilt and Ainmire where standing. They walked over there when Alax finally shrugged of the effect of the beer from last night "AWW I missed the basalisks first going off I wanted to see the Tyranids go into a million pieces!" shouted Alax as he walked over to the others trying to be heard over the pounding of the imperials guns as Alax joined the group Nia was bringing over their fire prism "So lets get down to bissness when do we charge the tyranids?"


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Grubkilla and his battlewagon sat on the front lines as the basilisk shells poured over their heads. 

Grubkilla had heard news of other eldar arriving as reinforcements, but no more greenskins.

"ahhh zog. these elfses dunno how ta fight propa. dey is not tough an green like da orks neither.

"GORK AN' MORK! I is gotz it! Oi, grotz. take da spare big exhaust tube an da scrap metal from da old 'ard case an start makin me a big gun! bigger den da killkannon, i wanna be able ta has a base-ee-lisc o' me own, but on da wagon. WHADDYA MEAN NO ROOM?!? well cut a hole in da top an put it next ta da killkannon!"


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

after a few minutes of relentless pounding, the rise and fall of shells ceased.

for a second nothing stirs in the shell shocked silence. 

Then the roar of a thousand engines reaches sky ward as the army rolls forward, treads rumbling, hover jets humming, energy cannons slightly glowing, 

it was time to go to work. 


All: you roll along for a couple miles when your attacked by the first wave of Tyarnids: first poster choice of attack I'll up date from there (like what we did with the gargoyles)


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

'Heheh, off to work we go to kill tyranids. Hahah, off to war we go to get my revenge for what the bugs did!!!' Sang Spiltpaw, gleefully without realising he was sing in the vox so everyone else could hear him. Lydia politely said to Spiltpaw 'Spilt I know your pleased we're off to kill Tyranids..' Lydia was cut off. 'TO KILL TYRANIDS' Cried Spiltpaw, again into his vox. '.. But you need to calm down.' She carried on. 'Fine, fine' mumbled Spilt.

As they were driving in their Fire prism, they charged up their beam ready for the onslaught ahead of them.

Spiltpaw thought to himself *Hmm... That Ork in charge, what's his name? Gruukilla? No Grubkilla. Yeah that's it. We better not all die because of this headstrong Ork. I know I hate Ork's but might aswell go along, he just better not annoy me, or it might become fatal... For him* Spiltpaw laughed to himself.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

"lets get blasting boys, turn up the heat and fire up the plasma coils we're gonna fry these bastards to the warp" Ainmire yelled to his crew

"we've got Gaunts incoming with ALL sorts of mutations, prepare all guns for the first salvo" 
as the gunners started blasting away Ainmire found himself standing from the tophatch with a maniacs grin on his face as the guns of HIS tank left nothing but scorch marks on the ground where groups of gaunts stood earlier


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

"WAAAAAGH!!!! DAKKA DAKKA!!"

With all the small bugs and lack of large ones the shootas and big shootas were having a field day. the Killkannon was having a hard time aiming. Partially due to the giant gun being build right above it, but mostly due to the Ork's natural instinct to not aim.

"WAAAAAGH! FORWARD YOU GITS! WAAAGH FOR THE WAAAGH GOD!"

The guns were taking down almost all the gaunts, and the ones that didn't get shot were squished like...... well bugs..... beneath the massive tanks.

As Grubkilla's Wagon charged forward, Grubkilla noticed some of the slightly bigger bugs that try to steal people's pants (especially the humans who wear jeans).

"Hur hur hur, dis wil be fun"


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

*update (forgive teh wait)*

before you lie a field of gaunts, a thousand hungry mounths, each hungry, and you have bullets for all.


Da Boss Grubkilla your tanks plowing though the swarm, grinding and crunching them up like popcorn. how ever a few of the Hormagaunts, (the blade arm ones) manage to get on your tank. time to show off Ork close combat skills, WAAAGGHH!

Big Mek Shokksniffa you may be flying but you just have to help out as well. only requirment: a kill count of seven, and one melee kill, in a helicopter,

Haskanael:Ainmire Tyr and Francis Tollemach von Grubbenburg. the two of you spot at the same time a Hive tyrant; (its not the one you have to kill its a secondary one, but you don't know that) it will take combine arms to get though its Hive guard. (one of you can't kill it, but the other can if the first leaves a opening)

Karak the unfaithful:Shas'Ui Vior'la Mont'yr Shi
finaly! you get a nice Tau orca transport, a few other battle suits are in with you, everything going fine, much better then that damn ork,, of course it does not go well. The transport suddenly start a crash landing. PLay it out as you wish, save remember your in the middle of the swarm when you crash, you have to come out gun blazeing (hay, if it went well there would be no story)

Alaxandrer Your on the out skirts of main melee of the swarm on tank battle laying fire support for Ainmire and Francis, keeping the worst of the nids off them. (leave the lesser tyrant to them)

Spiltpaw you got split off from the main group and your now working with a group of five of very hostile, imperial tank (loud out and equipment are up to you), then you get assaulted by large swarm of Gaunts supported by Genestelers, (The ones with the talons that can rip armor) Fight them off, (Feel free to have as many of the human jerks die as you like)


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

'Heheh, genestealers ain't got nothing on me!!! Neither do those Gaunts!!!' Spiltpaw said glee filling his eye's as he fired off fire prism blasts like no tomorrow!
'Errrr... Spilt?' Lydia said. 'Yes Lydia' Spilt replied. 'We've been split off from the group. It's only us and five other imperials.' She said. 'Awesome more kills for me, but lets use my common sense and try to regroup with the others!' Spiltpaw said.

*Into vox* Hello anyone there?? You know the people in the five imperial tanks! We've been split off from the group!! And we need to work together! We need to plow through these genestealers and gaunts!! *vox ended*
*vox reply*Ok Spiltpaw we hear you loud a clear. We'll cover you and kick some nid ass!!! *vox reply end*
*Spiltpaw vox* Brilliant no matter how much i hate you inferior humans, i do know you guys know how to use those tanks of yours. *vox end*


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

The call to charge had come quickly and unexpectedly for Shokksniffa. He quickly orientated himself and hobbled his way towards where he had last left the DeffKopta, whilst all around him crews scrambled and vehicles roared. Throwing himself into the cockpit at long last, he fired up the engines as quickly as he could. The courtyard was almost empty now and he was amongst the last to depart. 'Dey ain't gettin' da betta o' me!' He thought and grinned as the rotors above his head whirred to life. He rested his head back and felt the vibrations of the engines through the metal plates of the newly installed gear-protector or 'Gutz-catcha' as he called it. With a roar the twin rocket boosters flared to life and he opened the throttle to full.

The Deffkopta shot off the makeshift landing pad and careened wildly towards the wall of the courtyard. Shokksniffa pulled up, avoiding the majority of the wall, yet still punching a hole out of the top two feet of the structure. A success in his book. It was a few seconds later that a disturbing thought snuck its way into his mind. A quick scan of the ground confirmed what he'd been thinking. "I'z goin' da wrong way!" He announced, swinging back around and shooting off back the way he had come, this time towards the approaching swarms of bugs.

Arrayed before him in all it's gory splendour was the battlefield. Hundreds upon thousands of Tyranids leapt, slithered, sprinted and swarmed from out of the surrounding countryside, the great heaving mass of them flowed across the blast-scarred landscape and fell upon the allied legions of vehicles in their multitudes. It almost brought a tear to his remaining eye... so many enemies... so little dakka... It was only then that it occurred to him that the other members of the allied forces were killing off the bugs almost as fast as they could be replaced. However in his mind it went more along the lines of; 'Dey'z... dey'z stealin' mah killz!'

*"WAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGHHHHH"*

Shokksniffa's battle-cry echoed from out of his loudspeaker as he gunned Deffkopta's engines and rockets to full power.

Orientating himself towards the thickest collection of Tyranid forces, Shokksiffa let fly with his rokkit-launchas. Barrage after barrage erupted from the front of the Deffkopta as fast as the weapons could reload. To the bugs massing below it was a rain of fire. To Shokksniffa it wasn't enough. He dropped from his high altitude as quickly as he could until he was literally skimming the ground, rokkits still blazing at what he felt was an agonisingly slow rate of fire. Growling in frustration, he revved up the Buzz-saw. 

A slightly higher bounce than usual sent the Deffkopta soaring over the top of a Leman-Russ and into the faces of three Hormogaunts that had bounded high in an attempt to leap over the main gun's arc of fire and get their talons into play. Two were immediately chewed up by the spinning saw blades, their guts raining down onto the field below. The third landed awkwardly on the control panel of the Deffkopta and it's eyes widened in shock at the sight before it. Gone was the tank it was expecting, and in it's place was Shokksniffa, growling in frustration and fury, green face contorted into a grim scowl, his left eye-piece still shattered and protruding with a sharp talon-spike. The Ork grabbed it's neck with one large, meaty fist and nutted it in the face. The Tyranid crumpled.

Shokksniffa hauled the collapsed form of the bug into the cockpit and began to punch at it in between steering his Kopta. It made him feel better.

Shokksniffa soon realised that he had broken through the ranks at some point and there were no longer any insectoids in front of him. He'd been too busy playing with his new punching bag to notice. On the other hand he did notice the large mass of woodland that he was rapidly approaching and reflexively took an evasive manoeuvre, swinging his craft back around to face the enemies once more. Their numbers had thinned considerably now. He pulled up quickly to avoid a blast of ethereal fire from one of the Eldar vehicles. Looking that way, he noticed several bugs attempting to sneak up on an already surrounded tank. He charged. "Stupid, sneaky, cowardy, grot-lovin', Gork-rejektin'..." He muttered as he bore down on the group. How he _hated_ infiltrators!

A fresh salvo of rokkits erupted from the front of his Kopta, announcing his assault and surprising the Eldar-focussed Tyranids with the sudden ferocity of his strike. Three of the rokkits scored direct hits and two Tyranids vaporised immediately. The third rokkit, it seemed, turned out to be a dud. It didn't prevent a kill though as the missile destroyed the creature's lower jaw, forced it's way into its mouth with the energy of a miniature freight train and erupted from the back of it's throat, thudding into the ground below and pinning the dying creature there. 

The remaining bugs scattered and Shokksniffa began the engrossing task of mopping them up. They proved elusive and agile however and all but one managed to flee. He charged after it, following as it jinked and zig-zagged, trying to throw him off. He caught it and brought the Buzz-saw to bear. The was a screeching sound of metal across chitin as the bug managed to avoid all but a glancing slash from the blades. It was followed immediately by a resounding 'DONG' as the creature's head was instead smashed in by the Deffkopta's underslung loudspeaker.

Shokksniffa continued to punch his new toy, his mood vastly improved.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

SSSHHHRRRIIIEEEKKK!!! 'What in Asdrubael Vect is that?' Spiltpaw said. 'It seems the Genestealers are trying to rip our armour on our tank off.' Lydia replied. 'Oh... Watch out they're breaking in!!!' Spiltpaw cried as a genestealer broke in through the turret hatch, disabling the gun. Spiltpaw whipped out his shruiken pistols aimed and killed the genestealer. As he did so another genestealer came in! Lydia cried out into the vox *WE NEED HELP!!! THE GENESTEALERS HAVE DISABLED OUR GUN AND COMING IN!!!' *vox ended* When Lydia was finished she took out her shurikan pistols aswell and helped Spiltpaw.

*vox incoming* "static" We're doing our best to help you Spiltpaw and Lydia but there are so many, no matter how many we kill more come!!! I'm pulling up close though and the others are covering me if you can get out of your tank, then try to get in ours!! *vox end*

Hearing this Spiltpaw said to Lydia 'He's right lets get out of here. You go first I'll cover you!' 'Ok' Lydia went ahead. They managed to get out of the Fire Prism and they saw the Imperial tank coming up shooting and crushing the genestealers and gaunts. As Spiltpaw and Lydia struggled to fight off the tyranids, the imperial tank pulled up and the hatch opened. A voice came out from there. 'JUMP IN!!!'

'LYDIA GO!!! I'LL STAY BEHIND AND COVER YOU!!!' Spiltpaw cried over the noise. 'BUT...' Lydia got cut off. 'I SAID GO!!!!' Spiltpaw cried. Lydia jumped over the tyranids and managed to get inside the imperial tank. As Spiltpaw leapt other the gap he nearly made it, Lydia's hand out waiting to catch him. Suddenly Spiltpaw got caught... By what??.. A genestealer had leapt up and got spiltpaw angle and foot in its mouth clamped shut. The genestealer yanked him down into the tyranid horde.

Spiltpaw dropped his guns, he did his best to fight off the tyranids with his hands, but there was too many!! Just when he thought it was over, a hand came out of the darkness and picked him up. 'Lydia..?' Spiltpaw tried saying. 'No I'm Imperial Guardsman Joe Dorn! And I just saved your life Spilt, may I call you that??' Joe had said. 'Yes, yes you may call me that. Thank you for saving my life.' Spiltpaw replied.

Lydia grasped Joe in a tight hug. 'Thank you so much for saving Spiltpaw. I wouldn't know what to do without him!' Lydia said.

Finally Spiltpaw passed out due to losing to much blood. Hmmm... Spiltpaw did a deed that might even impress the stubborn Orks!

(This is where my update ends. Maybe someone breaks through the hordes of tyranids and save the five Imperial Guardsman Tanks and their crews and Spiltpaw and Lydia.)


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Alax had been laying down fire support for the imperial tanks when he saw the genestealers burst through into spiltpaws tank "Nia cover me I'm going to do something stupid drive me as close as you can to spiltpaws tank then hold of the Nids with your shuriken cannons!" shouted Alax as he loaded his shuriken pistols ready for combat. As Nia pulled up Alax opened the hatch and jumped out to see Genestealers. The Genestealers sensed the new presence and turned towards him. Too late. as shuriken after shuriken pounded into the Genestealers black ichor painted the inside of the tank a Genestealer burst through and attempted to scyth apart Alax. Alax dodged it only to be hit by it's out streached rending claw. Death seemed certain but then the Genestealer fell aside to find a spear protruding out of it's flank. Nia had expertly thrown her spear and with deadly accuracy into the Genestealer and saved Alax's life. Alax got back into the tank and sped off towards the imperial guard tanks who looked like they needed support. Along the way Alax picked up spilt's pistol and would give it back to him as soon as possible


----------

